# Scsi error



## plakband (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello peoples,

Im new here, looking for computer help. I would have posted this hello in the introduction forums, but I cant seem to find it . So this is my first problem post, and many are on their way I can assure you. ray:

So..
I have some problems with a server. It shows errors wich I think may be related to scsi and these errors cause the backup to fail due to a time-out ( according to backup exec ). In the system event viewer I find several adpu160m event id:5 errors. See below for the actual error message(s).

***
Source: adpu160m
Event ID: 5
Type: Error

A parity error was detected on \Device\Scsi\adpu160m1.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

***

And in the application event viewer I also find a some errors wich may be related to this:

***
Source: Backup Exec
Event ID: 33152
Type: Warning

Adamm Mover Error: Read Retry!
Error = ERROR_IO_DEVICE
Drive = "HP 1"
{3776E3F2-CEBF-402A-B905-D4A0E9BAA9C6}
Media = ""
{00000006-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Read Mode: SingleBlock(0), ScsiPass(0)
Write Mode: SingleBlock(1), ScsiPass(1)
***

***
Source: Backup Exec
Event ID: 33152
Type: Error

Adamm Mover Error: Read Failure!
Error = ERROR_IO_DEVICE
Drive = "HP 1"
{3776E3F2-CEBF-402A-B905-D4A0E9BAA9C6}
Media = ""
{00000006-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Read Mode: SingleBlock(0), ScsiPass(0)
Write Mode: SingleBlock(1), ScsiPass(1)
***

In the log of Veritas I see the following error:

***
Drive and media mount requested: 6/13/2007 11:00:05 PM
V-79-57344-33039 - Error - Mount failed.
User canceled a Physical Volume Library operation.
***

The server is a HP proliant ML350 G3 running Windows 2003 Small Business Server, equipped with a HP Storageworks 460 Ultrium2 and is using Veritas Backup Exec v10.0. The tape drive has its firmware up-to-date ( updated it about 2months ago ). The server doesnt have Service Packs. The problems started about 1 month after the firmware update of the tape unit ( we also had a power outage around the time the problems started, I believe 1 week after the outage ).

I've read here and there that this could be a cable problem. I have checked the connections of the cable and theyre both fine, as they should because the cable hasnt been touched in ages. This error popped up for the first time about 3 to 4 weeks ago ( I believe it was about 1 week after the power outage had occured ). 

The weird thing about this error/problem is that it goes away sometimes for like 2 to 5 days( backups also succeed during these days) then pops up again and backups fail again. Also the interval at wich the errors occur seem a bit strange to me. For instance yesterday, the error didnt show until 15:40. I had some adpu160m in the eventlog and at 16:47 they dissappeared again 17:27 they re-appeared. 

When I restart the server the error seems to be gone aswell for about 4 to 5 days. Today i've turned off the tape unit for about 1 minute and turned it back on and the error seems to be gone again but I think it will pop up again around the time the backup will run.

Does anyone have some suggestions on how to solve this problem ?

Thanks in advance!

Gr plakband.


----------

